# WI, IN, IL&Southern States-BEWARE OF FAKE RESCUERS



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">This was posted on another forum I belong to and it came from a reputable source. This mostly pertains to the bully breeds, but the message is important for every breed. I thought it was important enough to circulate far and wide to protect the innocent animals: </span> * 

*

Rescues/Shelter - WARNING - Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin, Southern States.


In Wisconsin everyone should START with checking backgrounds on the free online WIsconsin Circuit Court System web site (takes like 20 seconds per person): http:/ /wcca. wicourts. gov/index. xsl <http://fortheloveofthedogblog.com/ /wcca. wicourts. gov/index. xsl>

From - Midwest Area Pit Stop - MAPS

IMPORTANT - Kankakee , IL dog fighting bust around the 1st week in August. This stopped only a few and slowed down the competition.

Many of the communities in and around the Kankakee area are out looking for dogs. This came from a meeting on the dog fighting in the Chicago area and this information was given to me by very reliable sources because. My sources tell me that women and older women are the people who are applying to adopt and rescue dogs from Pounds and Rescues to replace the dogs that were taken from them and to sell them to anyone who have the buck. There are many of them out there making money off of selling these dogs which are then abused, tortured and killed. They are very experienced at telling you want you want to hear, just to get the dogs willing even to pay you for the dogs.

This message is for all the Rescues who have bully breed dogs. Please be careful of the people you adopt these dogs to. Check out their references, especially their Vet references that they took any dog they had to, find out what happened to the dog. Be sure of the neighborhood they are living in. We want to find homes for all the dogs but, we don't want them to go into a bad saturation where they could be used for fighting, or even as a bait dog.

Please, please check out where you are placing your dogs. With the economy in the dumps, there is big money in dog fighting and selling these dogs. These people are not apposed to putting information down on their applications that you want to hear because they are experienced on filling out these applications.

You want to make sure your rescue dogs are not the ones found dead or picked up by animal control on another bust. This can and would hurt your Rescue and your rescue efforts. Don't put them into another place where they can be abused, tortured and killed.

I know this isn't something the folks in rescue work want to hear. But, you cannot take people at face value when it comes to the life of one of our dogs. You do need home checks unannounced and any other means you can to insure the safety of the dogs. Check out and ask for more personal references. I have even checked with the Police Dept in an area if I am not familiar with and have refused to let any of mine go on the advice of the Police Dept and type of crime in the area.

Don't mean to harp on how careful we have to be. It is just upsetting when I see the pictures of the dead dogs and how they died. I hate looking at the pictures, but have to see if maybe one of mine was in the group. And know how the people who do this are, They are only sorry because they got caught. *


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also remember, these people need BAIT dogs and will take anything they can get!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I know this was copied and pasted from another source so the "you" in my response is generic rather than specific .... I find it hard to take warnings with lousy sentence structure and misuse of words very seriously. If you want people to pay attention to what you are saying, you need to pay attention to how you communicate. Things worded as poorly as this, irritates me to the degree that the intended message is lost.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the Heads Up!!
Instead of trying to keep us aware of possible shady people with bad intentions you get a class on English composition 101. Geez...........


----------

